# Solved: Unable to install Latest Itunes version (Moved from Windows 7 forum)



## superfrog25 (Mar 25, 2011)

Itunes will not install correctly
I have tried to install itunes without success.This problem as existed for a while.Ive tried;
Uninstalling/reinstalling (Several times) 
Tried repair in the control panel
Tried the windows fix it tool
Tried downloading Quicktime 1st then Itunes 2nd.
I get 2 error messages when it attempts install listed below, The first one is
Ituneshelper was not installed correctly. Please reinstall iTunes. Error7
and the other one 
Ituneshelper was not installed correctly. Please reinstall iTunes. 
Error 7(Windows error 126)
When I open the desktop icon I get the error message 
The program cant start because ApplePushService.dll is missing from your computer.Try reinstalling to fix this problem
Tried downloading Quicktime 1st then Itunes 2nd.Got same error messages and then when i clicked desktop icon
This program cant start because AVFFoundationCF.dll is missing from your computer.Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem
Chris


----------



## superfrog25 (Mar 25, 2011)

A friend on here asked me to try the Apple solution found in this link

http://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT1923

I got as far as deleting the Mobile Device Support folder in Common files (Number 20 on the list) and received an error message stating I needed to be an administrator to complete this.

I am the administrator but clearly this program doesnt think so.Any ideas how I can solve this to remove the file?

Regards
Chris


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Which version of Windows are you running... Windows 7? 32-bit or 64-bit?

Which security software you have running on your system?

You said you reached number 20 on the list. Were you not able to delete that folder?


----------



## superfrog25 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi

Sorry I have just read your post.Running windows 7 64 bit.Please see updates below I have tried.My friend can no longer help due to work pressures.

I have now deleted the folder using the link /guide below but still have the same errors on install/when opening

http://www.blogsdna.com/2173/add-tak...-windows-7.htm

This allowed me to delete the unwanted folders
I tried a repair in the control panel and the error came up below

C:\users\HOMEPC~1\Appdata\Local\Temp\'is not a valid instillation package for the product itunes.Try to find the instillation package itunes64.msi in a folder from which you can install itunes

Any ideas

Regards Chris


----------



## superfrog25 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am using Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think it was necessary to take ownership of the folder in order to delete it. When you tried to delete a folder in Program Files, it will say that "You'll need to provide administrator permission to delete this folder". That's what it said? Atleast, that's what it says on my laptop running Windows 7 32-bit. Then, there are three buttons "Continue", "Skip", and "Cancel". If you clicked on Continue, the folder would have been deleted. So, you did not need to take ownership.

Were you able to complete all 25 steps as per the guide?

You said you tried to repair from Control Panel.

Repair how, and repair what? It's not clear what you were trying to do.

The error that you got, were you trying to install iTunes, or uninstall iTunes?


----------



## superfrog25 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

The file is now deleted.I did this after advice from a respected member on here. I did attempt to delete before this using the continue option but was unable to do so.. I have completed all steps using the Apple guide. I went into the control panel and you have the option to Uninstall but you also have the option to Repair. The message in the previous thread was when I attempted a repair.

C:\users\HOMEPC~1\Appdata\Local\Temp\'is not a valid instillation package for the product itunes.Try to find the instillation package itunes64.msi in a folder from which you can install itunes

All the errors I have received were when I was trying to instal itunes. The only problem I had on uninstall has now been resolved with the file deletion.

Regards


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

superfrog25, the uninstall/repair should have been done before you deleted the files/folders in Program Files.

The guide clearly states that first you have to uninstall iTunes from the Control Panel, and after the uninstall is done, then you have to delete the files/folders of iTunes, which are not removed after uninstall. Usually, the uninstall should remove all files/folders. But, sometimes, the files/folders are left behind, and therefore, the guide tells you to remove these, in case they are left behind, and interfere with the installation next time.

If you remove the files/folders without uninstalling, you are only creating more problems. Because, now if you try to uninstall/repair iTunes, then of course, it will show errors, because it cannot find the installation files/folders, etc.

Now, you cannot even uninstall iTunes, because you have already deleted the files/folders manually. And perhaps that is why you had trouble deleting the folder, because the processes/files related to iTunes must be running on the system.

What you can do now is to install iTunes again, and hope that it installs successfully. Let's hope it does.

Please download 64-bit version of iTunes from its site, and try to download again. When you have downloaded the setup, right-click on it, and choose to Run as Administrator.. and let's hope that this time it installs successfully.

If it does not, please post back with the exact error messages and other details encountered during installation.


----------



## superfrog25 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi CapriAnupam

I think you must have misunderstood my post. I DID follow the guide as per the Apple link I uninstalled all the relevant parts of itunes in the order stated as per the instruction. However after this an itunes folder was still showing in Common files and wouldn't allow removal.The only way I was able to remove this file was using

http://www.blogsdna.com/2173/add-tak...-windows-7.htm link

As per previous post this was advised by an advanced user on this site who has helped me previously.

I followed your instruction however and uninstalled Itunes in the order the apple link stated and then checked for residual files before reinstalling Itunes.

This time I took your advice and ran as an administrator and Itunes now works on my PC.

Thanks for your help. It was much appreciated

Would you like me to donate to a particular charity or to the website?

I will post the complete resolution after this

Regards
Chris


----------



## superfrog25 (Mar 25, 2011)

My Solution was for itunes errors below on install:

Error : I get 2 error messages when it attempts install listed below, The first one is
Ituneshelper was not installed correctly. Please reinstall iTunes. Error7
and the other one 
Ituneshelper was not installed correctly. Please reinstall iTunes. 
Error 7(Windows error 126)

Solution;
Follow Apple instructions at address below

http://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT1923

If residual files exist AFTER uninstall use address below to remove

http://www.blogsdna.com/2173/add-tak...-windows-7.htm

Note. This took a while and I wasn't sure it had worked on mine until I restarted PC

Reinstall Itunes but RIGHT CLICK and Run as System Administrator

problem solved


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

I might have misunderstood your post, because it wasn't clear.

Anyways, glad that you were able to install iTunes finally, and it now works . Glad I could be offer you some help.

Well, if you want to donate to this site, please do. It will definitely help the site.

Like others on this site, I too am a volunteer, and I help whenever I can, to the best of my knowledge and experience (which is not much). I have often got help from this site in the past, and I have been helped by other volunteers here. I think it's one of the best support forums on the internet, with many knowledgeable and good people.

I am not connected with the site, just a volunteer.

If you want, do donate to the site .

Thanks for posting the solution too.

Please mark the thread as Solved by clicking on the Solved button above.


----------



## superfrog25 (Mar 25, 2011)

No problem I will donate to the site and mark as solved 

Kind regards

Chris


----------

